# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Άσπορα αυγά φραγκόκοτας

## mixalis91

Εχω 1 ζευγαρι φραγκοκοτες και οσα αυγα εχω βαλει σε κλωσσομηχανη και σε κλωσσα νανακι ειναι ολα ασπορα. τι να φταιει?

----------


## jk21

ασπορα σιγουρα ή απλα δεν προχωραει καθολου η εκολλαψη πιθανου σποριασμενου αυγου; τα ανοιγεις ολα και δεν βλεπεις το στιγματακι που δειχνει οτι υπαρχει σπορος εστω μη ανεπτυγμενος;

----------


## mixalis91

απ' οτι ειδα δεν υπαρχει αναπτυξη εμβρυου!

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει δηλαδη ο σπορος;

----------


## mixalis91

εσπασα 8 αυγα σημερα που ειχα και δεν υπαρχει τιποτα μεσα. 10η μερα ηταν μερικα και δεν εχει τιποτα. εσπασα και 1 χθεσινο κ 1 σημερινο και δεν εχουν ουτε το ασπρακι μεσα που εχουν τα υπολοιπα αυγα. να φταιει ο αρσενικος? η ηλικια των πτηνων παιζει ρολο? η θηλυκια ειναι 1 ετος κ ο αρσενικος δεν ξερω γιατι τον αγορασα μεγαλο, μπορει να ειναι κ 2 ετων

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη δεν ξερω εξειδικευμενα πραγματα για αυτα τα πουλια αλλα να ξερεις οτι βασικα πραγματα στην διατροφη που τους κανεις που θα μπορουσες να προσθεσεις ,ισως βοηθησουν σε τυχον προβλημα υπογονιμοτητας .θα ηθελα να με βοηθησεις λεγοντας λιγο αναλυτικα τι διαιτολογιο εχουν πχ ακομα και ποιους συγκεκριμενα σπορους ,και θα σου πω για φυσικα συμπληρωματα ,καταλληλες τροφες αλλα και καποια πολυβιταμινη .ποιο ειναι το βαρος των πουλιων πανω κατω;

----------


## mixalis91

οι φραγκοκοτες τρωνε σπαστο καλαμποκι, και τρωνε συνεχεια πρασιναδα.
απο κιλα, δεν ξερω ποσο ειναι. παντως και αλλα αυγα που ειδα δεν εχουν σπορο. αν βρω θα παρω ενα ζευγαρι ακομη, για να δω τι γινεται.

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να φανε σιταρι και βρωμη; θα ηθελες να παρεις καποιο πολυβιταμινουχο + καποιο με εξτρα βιταμινη ε ;

----------


## mixalis91

η τροφη που τρωνε ειναι ανακατεμενη με βρωμη κ σιταρι, και φυραμα με βιταμινες αλλα σε μικρες αναλογιες, το καλομποκι τρωνε μονο τα υπολοιπα δεν τους αρεσουν , ειδικα τη βρωμη δεν την τρωνε καθολου. μιλησα με εναν εκτροφεα και μου ειπε οτι πιθανον να φταιει ο αρσενικος. με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που βρω φραγκοκοτες θα παρω ενα ζευγαρι ακομη.

----------


## jk21

βρωμη και σιταρι (ειδικα η βρωμη ) εχουν αμινοξεα που ειναι απαραιτητα στο καλαμποκι για συνθεση πληρους πρωτεινης .πηγαινε σε καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα και ρωτα τι σου προτεινουν για πολυβιταμινουχο που να εχει αμινοξεα (να διαβασεις αργινινη ,μεθειονινη ,λυσινη στη συσταση ) και βιταμινη ε .πες μας και θα σου πω τη γνωμη μου αν ειναι να το παρεις 

δοκιμασε να τους φτιαξεις αυγοψωμο *Αυγόψωμο - ξηρή αυγοτροφή Νο2*βαζοντας αντι το ολικης σιτου που λεω 3 κουταλιες της σουπας ,την ιδια ποσοτητα σε αλευρι βρωμης που θα βρεις σε βιολογικα .ετσι θα καλυψεις το κενο στη διατροφη τους . ειναι κρισιμο !

----------


## mixalis91

τελικα εμαθα τι φταιει! ο αρσενικος ειναι εισαγωγη απο ιταλια και εκει εχουν φραγκοκοτες κρεατοπαραγωγης και ειναι ασπορες! 
πηρα αλλες 10 4 ασπρες και 6 κανονικες και εγιναν κοπαδι! ηδη γεννησαν απο την 1 μερα θα μαζεψω αυγα να βαλω σε κλωσσα νανακι.

----------


## mariakappa

ελπιζω ο κοκορας να μην γινει κρασατος.δεν φταιει ο καημενος.

----------


## mixalis91

οχι, τα λειπαμε! οτι ζωα εχω δεν τα εχω για φαγητο! 

δεν μας αγγιξε η κριση ακομη... ισως αν πεινασουμε να γινουν φαγητο (πλακα κανω φυσικα)!

----------


## mariakappa

μπραβο ρε μιχαλη γιατι με την γιαγια μου εχει φρικαρει.. χαχα θηλυκος σφαγεας.

----------


## mixalis91

ποτε δεν μπορω να κανω κακο σε ενα ζωο που μεγαλωσα να το σφαξω και να το φαω! πραγματικα πρεπει να ειναι καποιος πολυ σκληρος να το κανει αυτο! τα ετοιμα αγοραστα τα τρωω δεν λεω οτι δεν τρωω αλλα τα δικα μου τα λειπαμε!

----------


## mariakappa

ειναι το πως εχει μεγαλωσει κανεις.η γιαγια μου εχει μεγαλωσει στην εξορια.τα παντα ειναι θεμα επιβιωσης.εαν δεν σφαζανε δεν ετρωγαν.το οτι εγω τωρα εχω 2 κουνελακια το θεωρει αδιανοητο.αυτα ειναι μονο για φαγωμα...

----------


## mixalis91

ναι εχεις δικιο!

----------

